# Found this epic food for bettas :)



## Betta Monkey (Sep 13, 2011)

I went to a different pet store randomly and I found them selling these great betta granules, and they're epic! They're small so even the puniest bettas can consume them safely, they have epic ingredients including daphnia and a good 45% protein content and my bettas have never gotten constipated ever since eating them :-D They look so much healthier and have been blowing lots of bubbles since, as well, so I thought I'd recommend it. 

Corina Betta Choice, betta granules


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Ingredient wise they don't look too bad ... though I wouldn't feed them because of the third and fifth ingredients being soy flour and wheat flour. It's just that I'm picky that way. As long as your bettas enjoy it, I see no reason to not let them eat it


----------



## Betta Monkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks,  most of the pellets available do have either soy or wheat, even the Hikari Bio Gold ingredients says they have them, so I guess it's not much of a choice.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

45% protein seems on the low side really. You would have to supplement with high protein foods.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> 45% protein seems on the low side really. You would have to supplement with high protein foods.


What would be considered a high protein content for an everyday food? I just checked my bottles and my betta pellets are 43%, cichlid sticks 44%, cichlid flakes 46%, FD bloodworms 50%, and SD gammarus 44%.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just checked all the foods on the petco website and the highest I can find is 48%.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a higher protein percentage than my pellets. I also supplement with frozen blood worms and live mosquito larvae whe I can get it. I hope I'm feeding them right?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I feed Aqueon Betta food and its 38%. We suppliment with frozen foods though. It's the only thing local that's small enough for the boys to eat.


----------



## Betta Monkey (Sep 13, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> 45% protein seems on the low side really. You would have to supplement with high protein foods.


I remember reading somewhere on this forums that preferable protein level would be anything higher than 40 or 43% ( I can't remember which), and yes, there are a lot of so-called Betta pellets which only have 30%-39%. From the replies, it seems that 50% is the highest we can find in pellets or granules. I do supplement them with dried bloodworms which have a 60% protein content, but then again some on these forums say that freeze dried bloodworms should only be given as a treat once a week because they're like MacDonalds for fish. 

So meh.. I don't know who to listen to anymore. In order for them to have more protein and they're pretty active creatures anyway, I have resorted to bloodworms 3 times a week, but only 1 each time.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Betta Monkey said:


> I do supplement them with dried bloodworms which have a 60% protein content, but then again some on these forums say that freeze dried bloodworms should only be given as a treat once a week because they're like MacDonalds for fish.


freeze dried bloodworms are to be given as a treat .. when they freeze dry them they lose all the nutritional value they once had .. it's like eating processed foods for humans

AND they are a difference between freeze dried and frozen blood worms ..

frozen blood worms (found in cubes in the freezer) which you can feed daily as a staple diet .. and has a high nutritional value


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I give my bettas live and freeze dried bloodworms because of the lack of good pellets in stores.. I don't have a problem with it.. I don't suggest it to others though lol! Works for my fishies.


----------



## Betta Monkey (Sep 13, 2011)

AND my area doesn't sell frozen blood worms. It's illegal to be growing them as well because of dengue fever from mosquitos around here.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

AND that sucks for you


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

In my experience, there is nothing wrong with freeze dried worms. I have had a betta live 3 years on nothing but that and live worms. You just need to be careful with portions. And your fish will have no bloating ever. Honestly, something is better than nothing.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

That is better protein and ingredient than my Atison's Betta Pro - which was widely recommended by top breeders.

39.9% protein, second ingredient is wheat flour


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Freeze dried actually has the same nutritional value as frozen after being soaked to soften and readd the water lost in freeze drying. The issues most people have with it are bloating/constipation due to the betta not being used to the lower fiber diet and overfeeding because the freezedried seems like less when it actually isn't.

The pellets I feed are at 45% protein. I supplement with freeze dried blood worms, freeze dried krill, and freeze dried meal worm guts.

The blood worms are 50% protein, the krill is at 60%, and the meal worms are at 48% with higher fat content.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The first two ingredients are meal products instead of a whole ingredient. That is what makes it not as good as something like NLS or Atisons. Not a bad food on the whole though but no, I wouldn't consider it epic by anymeans.

There is no one food that is all encompasing in the dietary needs of the fish. That is why it is important to feed a variety of foods.

And as an aside, blood worms do not come from mosqitos so having a ban on mosquitos shouldn't affect the sale of frozen blood worms, also the worms are packed and frozen in Japan I believe (at least the hikari brands) so a ban on mosquito harvest shouldn't mean frozen fish foods can't be sold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed mine Atisons Betta Pro, frozen baby daphnia, frozen brine shrimp, and live black worms, which mine love as a treat.


----------

